# June Stock Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 May 2008)

As we approach the final week of the May competition it's time to start thinking about your entry for June! 

Out in front by quite a distance this month is TheAbyss with his selection *PES* having achieved an extremely impressive 130.56% gain so far! justjohn is currently in second place with *CUS*, sitting very comfortably on a return of 79.10%. Rounding out the top three this month is sam76 with his pick *NSL* which has returned a solid 75.86%. 

The June stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday May 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 May 2008)

BCC thanks Joe


----------



## agro (25 May 2008)

KIK

thanks joe


----------



## drasicjazz (25 May 2008)

FER please joe

sorry grace...


----------



## Joe Blow (25 May 2008)

Garpal Gumnut has had to travel at short notice and has entered MOS into the competition for June.


----------



## marklar (25 May 2008)

HLX please.

m.


----------



## Muschu (25 May 2008)

GLX please.

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## Aargh! (25 May 2008)

DMM please


----------



## farout (25 May 2008)

You beat me to it Rick, think it will have a lot of it's gains end of May however  Have you bought in yet?


----------



## Muschu (25 May 2008)

farout said:


> You beat me to it Rick, think it will have a lot of it's gains end of May however  Have you bought in yet?



I just picked it as a long shot farout.  Never heard of it until Friday and chanced on it.  No I haven't bought it.  Should have bought my May tip but I'm not much of a punter....


----------



## redback (25 May 2008)

MLS


----------



## farout (25 May 2008)

Arrr I see. I think there should be another rule, only allowed to pick a stock if you have money invested in it


----------



## hangseng (25 May 2008)

I will remain with *PEN* thanks Joe.

Just so much news coming in regarding the Wyoming Lance Project and the technicals are beginning to look very positive indeed on very high volume.

I have waited a very long time for this.

"PRICE VOLUME DYNAMICS
Volatility: The stock traded between an intraday low of 4.0c and a high of 4.30c. 
Moving Average Price (MAP): The price to 200-day MAP ratio is 1.02, a bullish indicator. The stock is trading above both its MAPs at 4.0c for the 200-day MAP and 2.76c for the 50-day MAP, another bullish indicator. 
Relativities: Since open its percentile rank in the Australian market was 54. In the Australian market of 2,091 stocks, the stock has a 6-month relative strength of 60 which means it has outperformed 60% of the market. Also, the relative strength percentile is improving at 60 for 6 months, 90 for 3 months and 98 for 1 month."
source: http://www.buysellsignals.com


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2008)

AEX


----------



## Rocket man (25 May 2008)

GDA thanks

Drilling results from pilbara imminent and many recent director trips to hong kong to visit their chinese friends. SP 3c.


----------



## tigerboi (25 May 2008)

BMY for me again joe,the survey at telyagel looks impressive & drilling about to start  at pardoo...TB


----------



## Miner (25 May 2008)

AQA for me Joe
Thanks


----------



## wildkactus (25 May 2008)

CNP please

its the only one I hold a present.


----------



## grace (25 May 2008)

SXP thanks Joe (hoping it gets all fired up off the back of LNC)


----------



## MRC & Co (25 May 2008)

MEE thx.


----------



## Trader Paul (25 May 2008)

Hi Joe,

PRE ... let's bring this one up to the starting line for next month, thanks.

Three significant and positive time cycles, due to come out to play
around 06062008, with a couple of others, later in the month ..... 

PRE chart attached.

Thank you.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## drillinto (25 May 2008)

TAM


----------



## pan (25 May 2008)

CFR thanks joe


----------



## spartn (25 May 2008)

BMY thankz

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## So_Cynical (25 May 2008)

*TRY* again thanks Joe....perhaps June will be there month.


----------



## Birdster (25 May 2008)

HAW for me thanks.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## AnDy62 (25 May 2008)

QOL Please


----------



## farout (25 May 2008)

My main picks have been taken, so I'll say TMR for a blast. Thanks.


----------



## nioka (25 May 2008)

BUL please.


----------



## juw177 (25 May 2008)

AAR please


----------



## Fab (25 May 2008)

AUZ thanks


----------



## blehgg (25 May 2008)

CXY THANKS!!!


----------



## unit (25 May 2008)

REY 
for me


----------



## jovialTrader (25 May 2008)

RRS Please


----------



## 2BAD4U (25 May 2008)

MHL thanks Joe. Time for a change.


----------



## jonojpsg (25 May 2008)

Let's try that old dog AED again


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (25 May 2008)

I'll give URL a go this month thanks Joe.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 May 2008)

NMS


----------



## trillionaire#1 (25 May 2008)

ORD again for me, thanks Joe


----------



## JTLP (25 May 2008)

MXR thanks Joe.

They would want to do something to make those oppies look tasty!


----------



## Synergy (26 May 2008)

NSL for me thanks.

Surprised its not taken already...


----------



## sam76 (26 May 2008)

Synergy said:


> NSL for me thanks.
> 
> Surprised its not taken already...




LOL Been in Japan for the last week.

Just turned on the 'puter and saw the last post took NSL 

No harm done - I was in a 1.8 

I think this will be CDS's month.

CDS please


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2008)

Have I put in something Joe?

If not, AZM.

Cheers.


----------



## Eddyl (26 May 2008)

DYL thanks


----------



## tigerboi (26 May 2008)

*Re:BRUMBY IS MINE*

Spartn go again mate..bmy.brumby resources is mine forever...tb

not enough posts anyway to enter..


----------



## adamim1 (26 May 2008)

GCR - thanks mate.


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2008)

kennas said:


> Have I put in something Joe?
> 
> If not, AZM.
> 
> Cheers.



Woops, I've tipped AEX, will stick with that perpetual woofer!

Grrrrrrooooofffff!!


----------



## Bushman (26 May 2008)

STB for me please


----------



## steven1234 (26 May 2008)

RBM 

Thanks


----------



## explod (26 May 2008)

GDR thanks Joe


----------



## the barry (26 May 2008)

bmn

thanks joe

Kennas how could you pick aex. Shame.... lol


----------



## coolcricket (26 May 2008)

JMS for me please.


----------



## YELNATS (26 May 2008)

JBH again thanks.


----------



## Spineli (26 May 2008)

Irrelevant post - but at my rate of posting in the last month I should be eligible to enter the July comp! hahaha


----------



## DavidB1 (26 May 2008)

BFE
thanks 

i don't no lot a about the stock  i have only been looking at it for 2 days


----------



## kenny (26 May 2008)

Poor forgotten CVN for me thanks for my first time.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Go Nuke (26 May 2008)

well for no particular reason other than wishful thinking I'll go with *IMI* please Joe.

For all us holders we can only hope it returns to its glory days


----------



## juddy (26 May 2008)

ERH, thank you Joe.


----------



## 56gsa (26 May 2008)

EXS thanks Joe


----------



## Santoro (26 May 2008)

I'll go UMC


----------



## Kelpie (26 May 2008)

CTS for me please


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 May 2008)

*TZL* please Joe.. Thanks


----------



## imajica (27 May 2008)

RIV - Riversdale Mining

thanks


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 May 2008)

BSM thanks Joe,

Getting back on the bandwagon.


----------



## refined silver (27 May 2008)

PGM again please.


----------



## mickqld (27 May 2008)

RMG again please Joe. Maybe this month.....sighhhhh.


----------



## ALFguy (27 May 2008)

*MNM* please


----------



## sidswingerhead (27 May 2008)

SDL will come through this month.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 May 2008)

APG  - announcement expected soon.


----------



## bigdog (27 May 2008)

MEO for second month


----------



## Mofra (27 May 2008)

NEO thanks Joe


----------



## b_chris (27 May 2008)

HYO for me.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 May 2008)

AHN for me please Joe!


----------



## Family_Guy (27 May 2008)

NWT pls. I know i don't have 10 posts yet, but i have read half the threads and i will have at least 10 by this weekend.


----------



## Agusta (27 May 2008)

RMI thanks


----------



## legs (27 May 2008)

GOA please....


----------



## brty (28 May 2008)

The dart landed on EVM.

I'll have to train that monkey better.

But it's as good as any other penny dreadful, so I'll have a go with it, Thanks.

I'm assuming it stays above 1c in the next couple of days.

brty


----------



## ttnt (28 May 2008)

DMA - for me please


----------



## badman_thelame (28 May 2008)

CTP for me please.

Just hope they find a massive load of oil.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 May 2008)

GPP - thank you


----------



## franga28 (28 May 2008)

BLR for me thankyou


----------



## white_goodman (28 May 2008)

Allomak (AMA) for me thanks


----------



## Gurgler (29 May 2008)

CPK thanks Joe


----------



## kolonel (29 May 2008)

CPS for me thanks.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## doctorj (29 May 2008)

EMS please


----------



## Tradert (29 May 2008)

WEC for me please.


----------



## bvbfan (30 May 2008)

RCH for me please


----------



## Real1ty (30 May 2008)

GGP please


----------



## rub92me (30 May 2008)

I'll go for ZYL this time.


----------



## kolonel (30 May 2008)

Sorry to be a pain, but can i change to OEL please.

Cancel my order on CPS.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 May 2008)

PSD 
A none resource stock for a change long live the biotecs !


----------



## Synergy (30 May 2008)

That'd be right...

on the last day of May NSL rises 25%. 

Fantastic.


----------



## wipz (30 May 2008)

Fantastic for my shares Synergy!!!

I'll take *CES* thanks


----------



## Euler (30 May 2008)

*ROY*  thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2008)

kolonel said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but can i change to OEL please.
> 
> Cancel my order on CPS.
> 
> ...




Sorry kolonel, after you have entered no changes can be made. You'll have to stick with CPS I'm afraid.


----------



## jtb (30 May 2008)

Advance apologies to all holders but I'll have BLK joe

Ta


----------



## tulasi74 (30 May 2008)

For my first attempt at this competition I pick ARW

Tulasi


----------



## DB008 (30 May 2008)

Stock don't exist.
If SUR is on, if not, then TEU.


----------



## chrissyoscar (30 May 2008)

BMY if I'm not to late and it's still available.

Oscar


----------



## avaramo (31 May 2008)

CCE for me please.


----------



## lioness (31 May 2008)

Joe, I will take SDL please.


----------



## justjohn (31 May 2008)

Will go CUS again JOE


----------



## spooly74 (31 May 2008)

AEE cheers Joe.


----------



## jbowman101 (31 May 2008)

IRC please


----------



## Happy (31 May 2008)

HFA  Thanks


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 May 2008)

GBG pls Joe  (if not too late)


----------



## Col Lector (31 May 2008)

AJL thanks Joe....big call but...


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2008)

JPR,  jupiter energy to continue on it`s meteoric rise. (hope it tanks big time really)










.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2008)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------

